# Scented wax bars



## penelopejane (Sep 21, 2016)

I saw scented wax bars in a shop ($12 AUD each) and though they'd be good for hanging in infrequently used wardrobes for moths and freshness. 

I was wondering if anyone had made them? 

I've found a recipe (wax + FO or EO :mrgreen for soy wax and one for beeswax. 
The beeswax one says add 30-40 drops of EO to 1 cup of beeswax. 
Does this ratio seem right? Would be prohibitively expensive I think. 
Would the scent hold and for how long? 
Would the scent hold longer in beeswax than soy?


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 24, 2016)

I thought one of you crafty people might have made these. 

No one?


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm sure they've been made.  Here they're called "wax tarts" and are used in place of candles.  Do a search on wax tarts and you'll probably get a lot more info on how to make them.  I'm not sure if they'd work for your purposes, but they might.  They usually have good scent retention and since the scent is throughout the wax (not just on the surface) to "refresh" the scent, you can melt them and pour them into a mold to solidify again.  I would search in the candle section for more info here on the forum or just a general google search should help.  Sorry I can't offer more than that.  Personally, I wouldn't waste EOs on tarts because they are so expensive.  Fragrance oils are much cheaper, come in a wider variety of scents and, from what little research I've done (very little), they stick better in wax.  However, the candle makers would have more info than me.

ETA:  I just went onto the candle forum and happened upon this.  It might help you.  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60975


----------



## HappyGoNaturally (Sep 24, 2016)

The only air freshener type of projects I've done have been little stuffed items and pomanders made with an orange and clove buds. 

So, I went looking to see if I could find anything about this -- may have come up with a recipe on the following page.  If you scroll down on this page:  http://www.theanneboleynfiles.com/resources/tudor-life/pomanders/ttp:// ... I think they have a recipe for what you are asking about.  Those sound interesting to make, but with e/o's it would tend to be a bit expensive -- might be better with fragrance oils.

_"Pomanders were a popular accessory in Tudor and Elizabethan times.  Elizabeth I was said to carry a pomander scented with Damask Rose,  Benzoin and Ambergris, and a few appear in the lists of New Year’s gifts  to the Queen."_


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 24, 2016)

http://www.theanneboleynfiles.com/resources/tudor-life/pomanders/
Yes they are very basic aren't they?  Just beeswax and FO or EO. 

I didn't realise they might be the same as wax tarts!  I just assumed they were something different because you don't need to melt them to get the scent out. Thank you for that. 

Even beeswax seems an expensive and then yes FO not EO for me, although I do have some 5 x orange that I can't use in soap apparently because it fades so I might as well use it in these.  I will give it a go, next time I go to my supplier for oil, and see how it goes.  The ones in the store were lovely. So much more attractive than those little white moth balls that my mother used to use!

Meanwhile I will be searching out a local beekeeper...and will let you know how they go.


----------



## loveandlather (Dec 5, 2016)

I have made the so-called soy wax tarts, I haven't heard of beeswax tarts. Getting to a cup a beeswax would be expensive but makes sense if putting right next to clothing. In my tarts I use Fragrance oil and usually 1oz/29ml per lb/16oz of soy wax depending on the fragrances specific properties. 

I would think putting soy wax with FO/EO in a mason jar with a mesh lid or poke holes in it would work great. Or I have put essential oils in baking soda in a mason jar and put cheese cloth or burlap on top.  That would be a much more reasonable option. 

Just some ideas! Hope you have a great day and happy crafting to you!


----------

